# most powerful NA 2.0l engine



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

this goes for standard and non. as well as direct and indirect, what naturally asperated engine under 2000cc has the most stock and potential power?

reason for the question is that i am heavily into my 1.8t 20vs and the likes but i need to look into building a NA


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

I believe Honda takes the cake for that.

For VW, I've seen ABAs hit 200whp, but they also cost $30,000 to build.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Honda K20, no other answer. You're looking at 200whp with cams, intake, and headers.

The highest ABA I've ever seen was built by MkIIRoc here on the tex. It was an 8v with 173whp, and built to be a drag car. Had a very limited powerband, but ran into the 11's IIRC.


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

right ok, i was looking for a vw engine.. are there any na FSI engines running high horses? 
otherwise i'll be binning the idea and still going for a stroked 1.8t with something like a gt3076r for circuit and not sprint/hillclimb


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

VW's 8v 1998cc lineup was never designed for max hp. The best offereing, IMHO, was the ABA engine. But, to get it anywhere over 140whp takes some serious money unless you can get quality machine work (head and block bore work) for free. Its a tough nut to crack with only two valve per cylinder and some not-so-great head port angles. 

Early 90's MKII's came with a 16v 1998cc engine. Head design was a little better, but power in the 190-200whp range could be had with the right machine work, big enough cams, and proper engine management. 

But the most bang for you buck, as mentioned above, is the Honda K20. Head port design and the VTEC capability is what separates this engine from the pack.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

lewp91 said:


> this goes for standard and non. as well as direct and indirect, what naturally asperated engine under 2000cc has the most stock and potential power?
> 
> reason for the question is that i am heavily into my 1.8t 20vs and the likes but i need to look into building a NA


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

B4S said:


> Honda K20, no other answer. You're looking at 200whp with cams, intake, and headers.


You'd see more than 200whp with cams. HONDA TUNING just did an article about a 2007 civic SI sedan. High performance airfilter, header, and exhaust. 200whp. :thumbup:


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

damn...I needs me a K swap, lol .


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

well due to a 1.4 multiplier on all forced induction the engine needs to be NA and 2000cc or less otherwise it will be up against the unlimited cc class, i was possibley looking at the FSI non turbo as i heard that a high power output was possible (close to 190bhp apparently)


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

lewp91 said:


> well due to a 1.4 multiplier on all forced induction the engine needs to be NA and 2000cc or less otherwise it will be up against the unlimited cc class, i was possibley looking at the FSI non turbo as i heard that a high power output was possible (close to 190bhp apparently)


190bhp is about 160whp. Pretty close to a built 2.0 16v. With a bit more effort you can get 185whp out of a built 2.0 16v or even easier a 2.0 20v


----------



## lewp91 (May 9, 2011)

what would you guys think is the maximum in a stroked 1.8 20v na engine then? 
money aside what would be possible?


----------



## SirSpectre (Mar 20, 2011)

lewp91 said:


> what would you guys think is the maximum in a stroked 1.8 20v na engine then?
> money aside what would be possible?


Not sure on the 1.8 20v, but a 20v converted ABA, stroked, with 83.5mm pistons (becomes a 2.1 then though) with ITBs I've seen hit just a hair above 200whp for a reasonable price. Id say for a stroked 1.8 maybe.....185 ish? Total guess.


----------



## n7plus1 (Nov 6, 2006)

B4S said:


> Honda K20, no other answer. You're looking at 200whp with cams, intake, and headers.


cams arent even needed in this equation for this motor. intake, HEADER, exhaust and a hondata flash will yield you right over the 200whp mark.


----------

